# Bartow County Hunt Club Needs Members



## James Vincent (Jun 15, 2011)

CCC Hunting Club needs  members at $575 per member for a total of 25 members max. 1108 acres located on CCC Rd apx. 12 miles North of Cartersville off Hwy 41. Nice Bucks were taken last year. Call Rudy for info and pic's. Call 404-597-2736 to look at land and discuss rules. 
2011-2012 Season

Club is Full


----------



## James Vincent (Jul 5, 2011)

The club still has openings.


----------



## sad_daddy1986 (Jul 7, 2011)

any pics?


----------



## geechee (Jul 11, 2011)

*a little more info please... very interested.*

is the land all in on piece or is is separated into several smaller tracts?  Harvest rules, hunt days?  

thanks in advance.


----------



## jcsrog (Jul 20, 2011)

Are you still looking for new members?


----------



## James Vincent (Jul 28, 2011)

There are still 10 openings. All one track.


----------



## flathead33 (Aug 1, 2011)

Turkey hunting?


----------



## Bartow_Hunter (Aug 6, 2011)

I am very interested in the property, and will be giving you a call tomorrow.


----------



## Bartow_Hunter (Aug 10, 2011)

Looked at the land today, hopefully I'll be able to join


----------



## tmanfrmtn (Aug 15, 2011)

PM Sent


----------



## James Vincent (Oct 6, 2011)

Club is Full


----------



## khicken (Jan 8, 2012)

any openings for the 2012 season if so plz call 904-813-3947 just moved to the cumming area and need some woods to hunt!!!


----------

